# My new pup



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 15, 2012)

Picked this little cheeky terror up yesterday, his a 5month old blue American staffy I'm naming him terror unless anyone has any decent names.. sorry about the quality of photo taken on phone hope this works, first time posting a picture.. Cheers


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 15, 2012)

Onyons!


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 15, 2012)

love staffies!


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 15, 2012)

Tassie97 said:


> love staffies!



First time i got one mate I've had rotties and huskies but my rottie died of cancer so i thought it was time to go get a new pup.



waruikazi said:


> Onyons!



english? lol


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Jan 15, 2012)

Soo cute.. i luv amstaffs!! can i ask who bred him? he looks a lil like my lil fellow Linkin.. as in linkin park


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 15, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> english? lol



Means cute!


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 15, 2012)

my old dog


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 15, 2012)

Pineapplekitten said:


> Soo cute.. i luv amstaffs!! can i ask who bred him? he looks a lil like my lil fellow Linkin.. as in linkin park
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Linkin looks smoking how old is he? 

He's a cutie he slept on the pillow next to me last night wake up with him chewing my ear lol, I got him through King of American Staffies they gave me the number to a bloke in Sydney that had a few bit expensive but i was willing to pay the price.


----------



## Kimberlyann (Jan 15, 2012)

I hate you all

:shock:


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Jan 15, 2012)

he is 6mths now.. that pic was at 3mths.. haha they are an awesome breed defs my favourite!! They are worth the price too i reckon Blues go for more then other colours too.. Breeders (not all breeders) say colour doesnt make a difference but thats crap cos they are in demand and so you'll pay more.. But worth it..  

good luck with training  He's gorgeous


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 15, 2012)

Pineapplekitten said:


> he is 6mths now.. that pic was at 3mths.. haha they are an awesome breed defs my favourite!! They are worth the price too i reckon Blues go for more then other colours too.. Breeders (not all breeders) say colour doesnt make a difference but thats crap cos they are in demand and so you'll pay more.. But worth it..
> 
> good luck with training  He's gorgeous



I got told he was 5months but look little younger i got papers with the mother father and that there legit papers but I'm not sure on the age, oh well I'm happy i got a new pup lol yeah blues deff go for more it was the blue eyes that had me sold lol.
Worth it 100%.. 

Thank you and I'll keep you posted with pics as he grows..



Kimberlyann said:


> I hate you all
> 
> :shock:



why? lol


----------



## Kimberlyann (Jan 15, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> why? lol



jealousy


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 15, 2012)

If anyone has any names let me know also if you have any staffys American or English post them up if you want..


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 15, 2012)

Tyson and Kelsey


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Jan 15, 2012)

I like the name Axel.. I've heard of Thor, sarge, Zion, Atillah, Tank and Nitro for amstaffs.... They are the names of the dogs we've sold to owners in the past lol


----------



## Marlinman (Jan 15, 2012)

dodge is a cool name


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 15, 2012)

Norman is an awesome name. Or Chutney.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 15, 2012)

waruikazi said:


> Norman is an awesome name. Or Chutney.


 
Chutney lol wheres the dislike button


----------



## Kitah (Jan 15, 2012)

Heh I have a cat that I affectionately called a little terror as a kitten... 

I ended up calling her "Terra" but it sounds more like a female name than a male  Very handsome looking boy though!


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 15, 2012)

Kitah said:


> Heh I have a cat that I affectionately called a little terror as a kitten...
> 
> I ended up calling her "Terra" but it sounds more like a female name than a male  Very handsome looking boy though!



heya yeah terror was my first pick after he decided my new shoes i got before going to pick him up looked like a nice chew toy and then got him home and decided to run around chasing the vacuum cleaner attempting to bark and bite it lol he wore him self out and had a sleep.


----------



## crl94 (Jan 15, 2012)

We called our Silky terrier Bundy (thinking it was an Australian silky terrier, idiots -_-). So an American-ish name would be cool, something like Mustard, Iron (Grid Iron), Base, Stars, stripes, Banner (star spangled banner),


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 15, 2012)

crl94 said:


> We called our Silky terrier Bundy (thinking it was an Australian silky terrier, idiots -_-). So an American-ish name would be cool, something like Mustard, Iron (Grid Iron), Base, Stars, stripes, Banner (star spangled banner),



lol bundy the silky terrier i like it


----------



## Bel03 (Jan 15, 2012)

Not blue, but this is my boy, Brocky. He is 5 now, but still a big baby!

Oh & he is GORGEOUS Aussie.......there you go, name him Aussie! If he were mine......i would have named him Romeo  Cause those eyes just melted my heart!


----------



## Coppersimon (Jan 15, 2012)

Here is my girl. She is just over 2 and she weighs 36kg




with not a ounce of fat in her.


----------



## slim6y (Jan 15, 2012)

I was told (in regards to the naming) that a dogs name should end in a vowel. Because of their frequency range is far higher than our own (over twice as far in fact). And vowels sit between (approx) 250 and 500hz - the lower end of the frequency spectrum. 

Think of how their mum tells them off...? A deep dark growl!

So a puppy is more likely to hear its name if it ends in a vowel. 

Terror - unfortunately, ends in a consonant - though 'r' is on the lower side of the consonants, but still not as good as an 'i' which requires the least loudness for the same appeal 

My dogs name is Piri... Yep... I named him because of this physics concept 

Can't tell you if that worked or not, I'd have needed to test this on another animal... Theory only... 

Love ya staffie... And... I am not a staffie fan (by any means)...

Incidentally... Piri has been taken by my dog, so I suggest Chilli - same effect and an AWESOME name!!!

My dog was given the name 'Patches' by the breeder to identify him. But I didn't like the name, ending in an S is a terrible thing for a dog... So... I called him Chilli Piri Piri Patches Stinkpooh Davis. 

The chilli part was to stop people confusing him with Piri Weepu a rugby player from NZ and that he was in fact named after a chilli.


----------



## sunny_girl (Jan 15, 2012)

I would call him Dagger or Cougar!


----------



## bellany (Jan 15, 2012)

I named my little girl staffie Kiawa, like the Kiawa choppers.. Love the army names, my old bird was Raemie till she f'd off lol (that is - flied off for anyone thinking otherwise!)


----------



## slim6y (Jan 15, 2012)

bellany said:


> I named my little girl staffie Kiawa, like the Kiawa choppers.. Love the army names, my old bird was Raemie till she f'd off lol (that is - flied off for anyone thinking otherwise!)



I was thinking flew'd off - but then I realise there's no such word.. So flied it is (hahahahahahahaha... god... why do I bother???)


----------



## Jk888 (Jan 15, 2012)

gotta love staffies my mate named his Reaper


----------



## porkosta (Jan 15, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> Picked this little cheeky terror up yesterday, his a 5month old blue American staffy I'm naming him terror unless anyone has any decent names.. sorry about the quality of photo taken on phone hope this works, first time posting a picture.. Cheers



His a nice looking dog mate. Should grow up into a very good looking dog.
Well done.


This is Mason my English Staffy - now aged 7.


----------



## Kimberlyann (Jan 15, 2012)

My Staffies


Zalia:



Bronson:


Angel:


----------



## shell477 (Jan 15, 2012)

slim6y said:


> I was told (in regards to the naming) that a dogs name should end in a vowel. Because of their frequency range is far higher than our own (over twice as far in fact). And vowels sit between (approx) 250 and 500hz - the lower end of the frequency spectrum.
> 
> Think of how their mum tells them off...? A deep dark growl!
> 
> ...




Have you had too much caffeine by any chance? Or one too many beers...... lol


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 15, 2012)

lovely pup mate


----------



## cwebb (Jan 15, 2012)

AWWWWWWWWWWW!!! i love american staffys i dont know why people bother with english!

My mutt is called diesel but i contemplated harley and axle haha. Zeus.. tooko (two-koh) .. boof.. tank.. pig dog names haha


----------



## DanNG (Jan 15, 2012)

Unreal mate.. great dog

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## atothej09 (Jan 16, 2012)

My mate Chewy (Chewbacca).
Jatese - Maltese X Japanese Chin
Doesn't think he's a dog...


----------



## Bel03 (Jan 16, 2012)

cwebb said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWW!!! i love american staffys i dont know why people bother with english!



Maybe cause everyone has different opinions!  It is a bit like, some people like rotties, while others prefer dobermans......it is all a personal choice! ANY dog, ANY breed, can be an awesome pet!


----------



## graffix (Jan 16, 2012)

I like the names "What" or "Guess" , just to mess with peoples heads when they ask what his name is. But my all time favorite dog name is APE ............... acronym for Annoying People Eater. The looks on faces is priceless.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 16, 2012)

porkosta said:


> His a nice looking dog mate. Should grow up into a very good looking dog.
> Well done.
> 
> 
> This is Mason my English Staffy - now aged 7.



cheers mate, love the white chest and the socks on him i was going to get a black an white American but the blue eyes on the blues had me sold.



Kimberlyann said:


> My Staffies
> View attachment 234035
> 
> Zalia:
> ...



Nice dogs, love the brindle on Zalia. 
Angel looks like it's got a bit of pittbull in her love. ( guessing it's a girl)



shell477 said:


> Have you had too much caffeine by any chance? Or one too many beers...... lol



hahaha was thinkin the same thing



Grogshla said:


> lovely pup mate



Cheers mate



slim6y said:


> I was told (in regards to the naming) that a dogs name should end in a vowel. Because of their frequency range is far higher than our own (over twice as far in fact). And vowels sit between (approx) 250 and 500hz - the lower end of the frequency spectrum.
> 
> Think of how their mum tells them off...? A deep dark growl!
> 
> ...



your comments to long to reply to mate, but cheers for the heads up.. Chilli Piri Piri Patches Stinkpooh Davis nice name hahaha i like it.



cwebb said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWW!!! i love american staffys i dont know why people bother with english!
> 
> My mutt is called diesel but i contemplated harley and axle haha. Zeus.. tooko (two-koh) .. boof.. tank.. pig dog names haha



haha diesel i like it. Whats your beef with english staffys? my first ever family dog was an english he's name was nugget. I'm liking tank or boof, i would go Harley but that's my brothers name lol



DanNG said:


> Unreal mate.. great dog
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk



cheers mate



atothej09 said:


> My mate Chewy (Chewbacca).
> Jatese - Maltese X Japanese Chin
> Doesn't think he's a dog...
> View attachment 234082



haha I'm guessing his names chewy cause he likes to have a bit of a chew?
My gf has a pomeranian thinks it's a guard dog little ankle biter.
what do you think it thinks it is.. haha



graffix said:


> I like the names "What" or "Guess" , just to mess with peoples heads when they ask what his name is. But my all time favorite dog name is APE ............... acronym for Annoying People Eater. The looks on faces is priceless.



quality, i like your style.


----------



## cwebb (Jan 18, 2012)

im just not a fan of the english ones. there is only one english ive ever liked. his name is ash. he goes to the same dog park as me and all he cares about is his ball and he breathes like a pug. owners paid nearly $2000 for him haha he is a beautiful dog. better looking than any other english ive seen.
these are my babies. the black one is my dane mastiff x called diesel.. hes like 10 months in this pictures. the cattle dog is called abbie, shes 11 and aged very bad when i bought diesel home haha. diesel is a massive sook and abbie is a great guard dog. i love cattle dogs, would probably get one as my next dog, dont really want a big dog again..View attachment 234434


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 19, 2012)

cwebb said:


> im just not a fan of the english ones. there is only one english ive ever liked. his name is ash. he goes to the same dog park as me and all he cares about is his ball and he breathes like a pug. owners paid nearly $2000 for him haha he is a beautiful dog. better looking than any other english ive seen.
> these are my babies. the black one is my dane mastiff x called diesel.. hes like 10 months in this pictures. the cattle dog is called abbie, shes 11 and aged very bad when i bought diesel home haha. diesel is a massive sook and abbie is a great guard dog. i love cattle dogs, would probably get one as my next dog, dont really want a big dog again..View attachment 234434


 
The link didn't work.. Danes are not classed as dogs there a miniature horse!


----------

